# SCSI-Card PCI-SC200 & Scanner Fujitsu M3091DC



## Hawkster (28. September 2006)

Hallo allesamt,

verzweifel hier absolut, denke es ist vielleicht besser einfach jemanden zu Fragen der ahnung hat.

Also, erst ma ne Bestandsaufnahme, ich habe hier:
1x Windows XP Rechner
1x PCI-SC200 (SCSI-Card)
1x Fujitsu M3091DC (Dokumentenscanner)

Nun zu meinem Problem... ich bin einfach zu blöd die "richtigen" Treiber zu finden geschweige den zu Installieren...

Kann mir jemand - so blöde es sich auch anhört - jemand ne Step for Step Anleitung geben, welche Treiber ich in welcher Reihenfolge installieren muss und wie?

Bitte nur direkte Downloadpfade, weil hab schon so viel rumprobiert... kann nicht mehr...

Wäre meganett von euch...

MFG Hawkster

*Anhang:*
Scanner-Info-Seite


----------

